# Weight loss signature goals



## Josiah (Mar 11, 2015)

I notice several members are including in place of a signature a mini chart showing their weight loss goals and achievements. This seems like a laudable idea. Does any one know if this app (if that's what it's called) works for people who need to gain weight?


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 11, 2015)

yes, it would Josiah, if you need help finding out how to do that, I can help you.  First, as you probably know, you can click on Ameriscots "ticker" and it will take you to the free site.  Then you enter your goals Let me know if I can help, denise


----------



## Josiah (Mar 11, 2015)

Thank you very much Denise.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 11, 2015)

Josiah09 said:


> I notice several members are including in place of a signature a mini chart showing their weight loss goals and achievements. This seems like a laudable idea. Does any one know if this app (if that's what it's called) works for people who need to gain weight?



Josiah, it appears to be able to work either way.  You just put in your current weight and your goal weight.  Here's the basic info, hope this helps.
Here is just one of the sites where you can get a ticker to put in the signature of your posts. http://www.tickerfactory.com/ezticke...ner.php?type=3

Edit:  I apologize, I gave incorrect instructions and I've removed them.


----------



## Josiah (Mar 12, 2015)

SB I got as far as Edit Signature but the edit signature box didn't have any Insert Image icon it was missing?


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 12, 2015)

Right, ours doesn't SB,

I took the URL link on the ticker factory Josiah, and I inserted it above the "option" to browse for a signature pic. Then you click on "insert signature" then "save signature".  Try that out and see if it works for you denise PS be sure to put in the URL for the ticker, tickerfactory gives you 3 codes, the URL code is first, so like http://www..Oh, sorry, almost forgot, after entering code in URL, you have to hit the "upload" button on bottom right as well, then "insert signature" and so on.   Then in your sig. box on SF after you are done, you will just see brackets with SIG, but just go to your post (any post) and you should see the ticker there.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 12, 2015)

I'm sorry Josiah, I gave incorrect instructions.  Thanks so much Denise for your help.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 12, 2015)

no problem, I've had to do mine again and again so now I have it memorized, lol


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 14, 2015)

I saw this, which may be helpful. Most of these "mistakes" I had no idea about!

[h=1]10 Nutrition Mistakes That Undermine Workout Results[/h]
http://www.livestrong.com/slideshow...ecipes&utm_campaign=Yahoo_Partnership#slide=3


----------

